# Obama resigns, will miss key votes



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama resigns, will miss key votes*
*Boston Globe - 23 minutes ago*
Four years after winning election to the United States Senate, President-elect Barack Obama announced today that he is formally resigning his seat effective Sunday, which means he won't be on Capitol Hill for key upcoming votes.
Obama resigning Senate seat The Associated Press
UPDATE 1-Obama resigns Senate seat effective Sunday Reuters


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Obama resigns


OH DAMN!!! I was hoping that meant from the President Electmancy...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was seriously uplifted for about half a second.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> OH DAMN!!! I was hoping that meant from the President Electmancy...





NewEngland2007 said:


> I was seriously uplifted for about half a second.


Sorry


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> So now he's "Not Present"?


*He never was...... 131 times. Just shows how he can stand up for issues that matter. *


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

When I read obama resigns my heart started beating faster and I felt a joy I havent felt in a very long time. Then I read the article and now I feel depressed and back in a fog. I dont know what is real anymore. I am going to go start drinking now.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually got wood for a second.....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't been that disapointed since the last dude I dated (which, mind you was almost 9 years ago).


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kttref said:


> I haven't been that disapointed since the last dude I dated (which, mind you was almost 9 years ago).


What did this 'dude' do? Get a big head and run for President or something?

;-)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

frank said:


> What did this 'dude' do? Get a big head and run for President or something?
> 
> ;-)


Haha he tried to get a big head... :---)


----------

